# Thông tin nhiễu hạt lại có thể nâng cao chất lượng ảnh chụp



## thuhien (19 Tháng sáu 2021)

Trong bài viết này, chúng tôi sẽ giúp bạn tìm hiểu những lý do vì sao nhiễu hạt lại có thể nâng cao chất lượng ảnh chụp. Đừng bỏ lở nhé!

>> Xem thêm: *Máy ảnh Fujifilm

Nhiễu hạt sẽ làm cho hình ảnh “trông” sắc nét hơn*

Như một giải pháp cho việc nhiễu hạt do máy ảnh tạo ra, hầu hết các nhà sản xuất và chương trình chỉnh sửa đều tích hợp tính năng “khử nhiễu” để cố gắng xác định các pixel nhiễu và loại bỏ chúng khỏi hình ảnh.

Tuy nhiên, làm mịn nhiễu hạt đôi khi cũng đi kèm với việc làm mờ các chi tiết quan trọng trong hình ảnh. Hầu hết, các máy ảnh hiện đại có thể xử lý ISO cao hơn so với trước đây mà không cần giảm nhiễu, vì vậy bạn có thể tắt tính năng này để tránh làm mất độ sắc nét.

Giảm thiểu việc giảm nhiễu và chấp nhận nhiễu kỹ thuật số có thể làm tăng độ nhạy và tạo ra độ phân giải cao hơn. Vì vậy, nghịch lý là nhiễu lại làm cho hình ảnh trông sắc nét hơn!

Điều này xảy ra do kết cấu bổ sung mà nhiễu hạt cung cấp. Nó tạo ra ảo ảnh quang học trong đó sự khác biệt về nét giữa các điểm ảnh có thể làm cho hình ảnh hiển thị sắc nét hơn mà không thay đổi độ phân giải của nó.












Lời khuyên dành cho bạn để tối đa hóa độ sắc nét trong môi trường ánh sáng được kiểm soát là:


Đặt máy ảnh ở ISO vừa phải (từ 400 đến 1600);
Đừng ngại tắt hoặc tắt tính năng Giảm nhiễu, tùy thuộc vào máy ảnh của bạn;
Chỉnh sửa và xuất hình ảnh sang kích thước đầu ra mong muốn của bạn;
Thêm nhiễu hạt


*Hạt có thể “giải quyết” dải màu*

Dải màu: ngay cả khi bạn không biết định nghĩa của nó, bạn có thể đã bắt gặp nó trên các hình ảnh được đăng trên các trang web truyền thông xã hội. Bạn có thể nhận thấy sự khác biệt trong các gradient bên dưới không?








Phía trên: Không có nhiễu hạt. Phía dưới: được thêm vào nhiễu hạt (ảnh sưu tầm)


Dải màu có thể xem là một trong những khuyết điểm khó chịu nhất trong nhiếp ảnh. Nó xảy ra ở các vùng mịn có các sắc thái tương tự (ví dụ: chuyển màu từ xám sang đen).

Vì tệp hình ảnh không có khả năng hiển thị vô số tông màu trung gian, điều này dẫn đến hiện tượng gián đoạn tông màu có thể nhìn thấy và khó chịu.

Bạn càng thực hiện nhiều điều chỉnh cho ảnh, thì khả năng xuất hiện dải càng cao, vì hầu hết các điều chỉnh đều nén tông màu của ảnh.

Để làm cho mọi thứ tồi tệ hơn, hiện tượng này càng rõ ràng hơn do độ nén quá lớn mà các trang web truyền thông xã hội áp dụng cho hình ảnh, làm giảm thêm số lượng tông màu có sẵn trong hình ảnh và thường dẫn đến tình trạng lộn xộn điểm ảnh.

Điều đó có thể khiến bạn phải vật lộn rất nhiều trong khi chỉnh sửa hình ảnh của mình, với dải màu luôn làm hỏng các chuyển màu nền mịn mà bạn mong muốn.

May mắn thay, nhiễu hạt có thể là “đồng minh” của bạn trong cuộc chiến chống lại dải màu – Cùng với việc chỉnh sửa trên 16 bit thay vì 8 bit (cho phép nhiều biến thể âm sắc hơn trên mỗi màu), một chút hạt có thể giúp pha trộn các chuyển đổi khắc nghiệt giữa các tông màu.

Khi tải ảnh của bạn lên phương tiện truyền thông xã hội, hạt được thêm vào cũng có thể đánh lừa thuật toán nén JPG của nền tảng, làm giảm khả năng chuyển màu bị hỏng (hãy nhớ rằng đó không phải là một phương pháp chống nhiễu, đặc biệt với tông màu đỏ, dễ bị giả tạo hơn các màu khác).

*Nhiễu hạt giúp tạo kết cấu dễ chịu cho bản in*

Khi in hình ảnh kỹ thuật số, một chút hạt có thể tạo thêm chiều sâu cho bản in. Bởi vì giấy là một vật thể vật lý, một hình ảnh trông quá mịn có thể trông nhân tạo đối với mắt chúng ta, đặc biệt là trên giấy bóng hoặc acrylic.

Các khuyết điểm nhỏ do kết cấu hạt cung cấp có thể làm cho hình ảnh có cảm giác thực hơn và có tính ba chiều.

Như đã giải thích ở trên, nó cũng làm cho bản in sắc nét hơn. Đó là một kết quả đôi bên cùng có lợi và tốt cho tất cả!

*Nhiễu hạt khiến hình ảnh có cảm giác “hoài cổ”*

Bên cạnh những ưu điểm kỹ thuật, việc thêm hạt cũng có thể hữu ích cho các hiệu ứng hình ảnh và nghệ thuật.

Ảnh đen trắng có hạt có thể nhìn thấy ngay từ thời đại đầu tiên của nhiếp ảnh, điều đó là không thể tránh khỏi do bản chất của môi trường.

Vì hầu hết lịch sử hiện đại được ghi lại trên các hình ảnh bằng muối bạc, khi chúng ta nhìn vào một bức ảnh có họa tiết, bản năng đầu tiên của chúng ta là nghĩ rằng nó đã được chụp cách đây rất lâu.

Là nhiếp ảnh gia, bạn có thể sử dụng nhận thức chung này để làm lợi thế của mình – bằng cách thêm hạt và điều chỉnh tông màu, chúng ta có thể mang lại vẻ cổ điển và cổ kính cho hình ảnh của mình, ngay cả khi chúng được thực hiện ngày hôm qua.

Nếu việc thêm hạt vào ảnh kỹ thuật số có vẻ hơi “giả tạo” đối với bạn, hãy nhớ rằng nhiếp ảnh phim vẫn sống động và không có gì đánh bại được ảnh thật.

Nguồn: https:/kpnet.vn/ly-do-nhieu-hat-lai-co-the-nang-cao-chat-luong-anh-chup.html


----------

